# my rabbits are fighting again



## bunnywunny (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi all
I hope someone can help me, I have 2 male rabbits shadow and Dumbledore. I got them both at the same time when they were both young. They both got on great for many months till they started reaching maturity, at which point they started have the odd scuffle,after trowling the internet and speaking 2 the local vet I decided the best action was to get them both neutered.

So that's exactly what we done we keep them apart the recommended amount of time, separated but close enough that they could still see each other and interact with each other. We followed the vet's advice on how 2 rebond them and it worked, it wasn't long before all was right in the world and shadow and Dumbledore were best of friends again, we put them back together in there cage and they were getting on fine.


That was nearly 6 months ago and we've had no problems, that was until yesterday, my soon went to check on them and let them out 4 the day to find a shed full of fur, they have since fought constantly, with each fight getting more and violent. It seems to be shadow that seems to be instigating the majority of the fights for no apparent reason that I can see.


What have we done wrong, why after so long have they started to fight again, do I go back and separate them, any advice would be really appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

Spring fever is hitting at the moment so that might explain why they have started to bicker again after 6 months, can I ask how the vet told you to bond?

How big is their enclosure?


----------



## bunnywunny (Apr 13, 2012)

sure, she told us to keep them separatetill they started to heal, we separated the large hutch we have, she told us after there check up to start introducing them back to each other in a neutral place whilst watching them. She warned us that as they had starting fighting they may not bond again. Thankfully this was not the case and after about 3 weeks they seemed fine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

How big is their enclosure?


----------



## bunnywunny (Apr 13, 2012)

The enclosure is a large double hutch, which we keep in a large empty shed we leave the hutch door open so they have the run of the shed as it is very secure.


----------



## bunnywunny (Apr 13, 2012)

And they are out in the garden every day, so there only really in there in the night's


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

bunnywunny said:


> The enclosure is a large double hutch, which we keep in a large empty shed we leave the hutch door open so they have the run of the shed as it is very secure.


So they have a whole shed to run around at night? (6ft x 4ft I assume?)


----------



## bunnywunny (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes it would be about that


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok it sounds like you might have to reduce their space and rebond them 

Here is a thread about bonding to help you brush up on what the vet said: http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/226235-bonding-advice.html

If things still don't settle after you have tried to rebond them it might be better to split them and find them a neutered girlfriend each, some males just don't get on.


----------



## bunnywunny (Apr 13, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Ok it sounds like you might have to reduce their space and rebond them
> 
> Here is a thread about bonding to help you brush up on what the vet said: http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/226235-bonding-advice.html
> 
> If things still don't settle after you have tried to rebond them it might be better to split them and find them a neutered girlfriend each, some males just don't get on.


Ok thanks for the advice. If I were to separate them would they pine for each other


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

bunnywunny said:


> Ok thanks for the advice. If I were to separate them would they pine for each other


So long as they have a friend each then no they won't pine for each other


----------



## bunnywunny (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, you've been a big help and put my mind at rest and I think my kids would love the fact that that we may end up with 2 more bunnies.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I hope by following the bonding advice thread you will get them settled again  
If not, I bet your kids would love the extra 2  
I guess a plan will have to be thought up to give both pairs enough space if it comes to it 

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

How are things going? just as a side note if things arnt improving and you decide to get 2 girls many rescue centres will bond your rabbits to 1 of theirs saves you a lot of stress


----------

